# steelhead bait



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

what is a good bait for fishing for steelhead in a creek/stream??????????


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

For me, it's jig-n-maggot (Jenna Boo, Mini Foo, and others) or Vibrax spinners until sometime in November when the water gets a little cooler. Then, it's usually home-made spawn sacks.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

In the fall, anything that imitates an emerald shiner is a good place to start -- when small silver/black cranks are quite versatile. I've even caught them in the dead of winter on suspended crankbaits. If you're planning to release the fish, think about replacing the treble hooks with a single hook. I've done this with spoons as well. You won't hook as many, but greatly reduce the risk of damage that a pair of treble hooks may cause.


----------

